# feeding tiny minnows to a betta????



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

i was looking up random betta stuff on google and i came across people who feed their bettas tiny minnows.

is this bad for a betta?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Feeding live foods can be safe and Bettas love it, however, if the minnow came from a pet shop you can risk contamination-plus if they are feeders-most likely they are not well cared for and will have little nutrition and by the time you QT and get them properly gut loaded- they most likely will be too big for the Betta to eat....Raising you own can be safe since you will know that they are free of parasites, disease...etc and you can properly gut load them....


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd say minnows or even newborn guppies are a good size for fresh food- as guppies are easy to breed.

<ducks from guppy lovers>


----------



## HermitGuy101 (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to start feeding my betta Cosmo, some brine shrimp. I have a small container of eggs. You could try that if you want.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have my girls in a tank with Endlers. Pretty sure my pregnant Endlers have dropped some fry, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say my little pig-fish ate them. Heartless as it sounds, I am rather glad. I can't afford more fish in my tank, and it is an excellent, high-protein food for my girls. 
Of course, when I have more room, I'll be seperating the pregnant mothers.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

makes enough sense. no one needs a contaminated fishy! but it's kinda neat to be able to watch them eat live foods. although, i'm not sure where i could get any.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Actually getting live food is as easy as setting a bucket of water in your backyard. Mosquitoes will lay eggs in it, and when they hatch you can scoop out the larvae and feed them to your guys. Of course this only works in the summer, and I wouldn't take mosquito larvae from just any old bucket in the backyard. Make sure it's a clean one. And make sure you haven't sprayed any pesticides around the bucket or in your yard. I'd like to try it when the weather gets warm (well moreso than it already is).


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

At my aunts she has a pond that is natural fed by a spring. There are actually still mosquito larvae and it is winter lol. Maybe I will get some more and add them to the sorority.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

well that's a super good idea. lol because i was thinking of getting frozen mosquito larvae at some point.


----------

